# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  BCA Balustrade Height

## OBBob

Hi All 
I believe the required height for a Balustrade is now 1 meter ... where can I confirm this. Presumably this covers the requirements of Victoria also? 
Thanks.

----------


## echnidna

its been a metre (on houses) for years

----------


## Metung

The standard notes for my house plans say:
"Handrail to a minimum 865mm above nosing of stairs and 1000mm above balconies and landings ....."
Elsewhere on the plans where I have solid balustrading around a garage rooftop deck the stipulation is 1050mm minimum. Don't know whether this is the actual regulation or not though.

----------


## ausdesign

stairs 865mm elsewhere 1000mm australia wide

----------


## OBBob

Thanks ... will do 1m.

----------


## commoo

normally allow 1050mm to allow for flooring ie tiles or decking to still maintain the 1 mtr

----------


## ausdesign

True.
The above heights are from finished floor level.

----------


## Riskex

You should also read our article about balustrade heights here

----------


## KevanW1

On our new deck being constructed when not raining we elected to use 1100m. The BCA article flagged warning about due care regarding height. 
Our reasons - We care for special needs person, Apart from her and My wife all family members are over 6 feet - so much easier to lean on and lastly our ongoing due care requirements. Whilst we cannot supervise children, chairs on our deck at least we can make it harder :Doh:  
Enjoy your result.

----------


## Bloss

As I keep repeating - minimum standards are not best practice - and this goes for balustrades too. The consequences of a fall from <1m vs more than that, especially >2m, are higher so I have always used taller balustrades on high decks. The other factors is that average heights for people in western countries have been increasing quite fast and standards not as fast to react. Even just building practice - eg: for bench heights, toilet pan heights and so on tend to lag too.

----------


## ringtail

> As I keep repeating - minimum standards are not best practice - and this goes for balustrades too. The consequences of a fall from <1m vs more than that, especially >2m, are higher so I have always used taller balustrades on high decks. The other factors is that average heights for people in western countries have been increasing quite fast and standards not as fast to react. Even just building practice - eg: for bench heights, toilet pan heights and so on tend to lag too.

  
 I always go 1 mt from FFL to the underside of the handrail which will generally give me 1040 - 1050 depending on beer ledge thickness. If it means 1 more cable run ( when using cable) so be it. All my benches are way over height too. Bit too hard to set the dunny up higher on a timber floor though :Biggrin:

----------

